# Please help me understand my rating 14 rated trips with 14 five stars = 4.79?



## uberkit (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi All, I have just started a week and two days ago my rating dropped to 4.79 but I don't fully understand how uber's calculation is being done. I have a total 21 trips, 14 rated trips, and 14 Five stars. Base on my math, I should have an average rating of 5 but the app shows me an average rating of 4.79. I understand if someone gave me less than five star ratings but then the app should show 16 rated trips with 14 Five stars right?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Fractions.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

Most folks will tell you not to worry about your ratings...... while I agree, that is frustrating to have to look at something like that!! One of the few things you can count on in life is math. 14 rated rides with 14 5* ratings will always equal a rating of 5.0. The only time it won't is when you plug in the "uber factor". They are an amazing technology company.... just look how well their app has worked in the last 24 hours


----------



## uberkit (Jun 30, 2016)

lol amazing technology company.... my friend cannot login for the entire afternoon yesterday. I agree 4.79 and 5 doesn't make much different but its simple Math right... Now my rating is 4.80 with 15 rated trips and 15 Five star ratings.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

uberkit said:


> lol amazing technology company.... my friend cannot login for the entire afternoon yesterday. I agree 4.79 and 5 doesn't make much different but its simple Math right... Now my rating is 4.80 with 15 rated trips and 15 Five star ratings.


I'd love to see a screen shot of your phone with that info showing posted here........ I'm not saying I don't believe you..... but it would help solidify my outrage


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is Uber Arithmetic. This is the same arithmetic that tells you: "lower rates mean higher earnings for drivers".

Quayle's "fuzzy math" has nothing on Uber Arithmetic.


----------



## uberkit (Jun 30, 2016)

Here is a screen shot of the rating. It should be simple math.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What should be, will never be.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

uberkit said:


> Here is a screen shot of the rating. It should be simple math.


Wow. Just WOW.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Is there a start up incentive or sign on bonus? In AU they have incentives that are paid out after 20 or 50 trips depending on the state or incentive but the catch is driver must maintain an average of 4.8 or 4.9 and above to be eligable to collect payment.

Uber, you so sneaky


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

uberkit said:


> Here is a screen shot of the rating. It should be simple math.


^^^^^ "Simple math" and "Uber math" are two different things. Remember, according to Uber arithmetic "lower rates mean higher earnings for drivers".\/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What should be, will never be.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Non five star rating was given by one or possibly two.. There is a delay.. I'm sure those have shown up by now.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

The app delays adding the non-5* ratings so you can't be sure which rider gave them to you. Sometimes it shows in your average before it gets added to the count.


----------



## babaganoosh (Jun 6, 2016)

uberkit said:


> Here is a screen shot of the rating. It should be simple math.


That's your share of the rating after Uber takes their cut.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

uberkit said:


> Hi All, I have just started a week and two days ago my rating dropped to 4.79 but I don't fully understand how uber's calculation is being done. I have a total 21 trips, 14 rated trips, and 14 Five stars. Base on my math, I should have an average rating of 5 but the app shows me an average rating of 4.79. I understand if someone gave me less than five star ratings but then the app should show 16 rated trips with 14 Five stars right?


Wouldn't worry about it one way or another. 21 trips is barely a days work. Not sure drivers care much about the rating system anymore, the vast majority if drivers working regularly sure don't. Since the lawsuit, and you are in CA, that component of Uber's framework should have taken a bit of a hit. It was always intended to control drivers and give both driver and pax a sense of agency, an ability to speak out in a way that meant something to the individual without meaning anything in particular. The exception to that being Uber's arbitrary line in the sand and their willingness to make an example of 10% of their regular driving force........

What you notice is probably a lag in their updates and not much more. It isn't worth an ounce of energy. Just drive.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Same here. I have had 268 trips in the last 3 weeks. I closely monitored my rating over the last week. All but one pax who rated me gave 5 stars. I saw my rating move down to a 4.71, and then creep to 4.75, and the math didn't work out for me either. By simple math, I should be over a 4.9, but obviously it is just not that simple.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

dr - .01((pr < 4)/10)
uber says, keep screwing with our money your ratings will suffer.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Did it get squared away?

I had a rider rate me a 1 by accident, he emailed to have it changed, had another one changed too but i dont think it was a one. It showed as a 5 star trip but my average never reflected the change. I went back and forth with them for weeks. My rating on my app and my actual rating are different by .02. If i email support and ask my rating, its .02 higher than what my app shows. Its been 4 months now.


----------



## Bad uber pro (May 16, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Did it get squared away?
> 
> I had a rider rate me a 1 by accident, he emailed to have it changed, had another one changed too but i dont think it was a one. It showed as a 5 star trip but my average never reflected the change. I went back and forth with them for weeks. My rating on my app and my actual rating are different by .02. If i email support and ask my rating, its .02 higher than what my app shows. Its been 4 months now.


They dont have to email uber to change it, they can just go to history to change it. It only apply to us if we wanna change a rating to a passanger.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Do you think they quit already ?


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

My ratings have been all over the place since early June when it suddenly dropped by .70 for no reason. Last report before the drop, 4.96, after, 4.26 yet no warning letter about my low rating. Since then the number in the app has sat around 4.70 not moving more than .01 either way. Just recently my last report showed a drop and I have no idea why. The only thing that has gone down is my acceptance rate since I decided 16 minutes or greater was too far for no surge. I hope to hell Uber has not tied the acceptance rate to our ratings somehow. I certainly wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Did it get squared away?
> 
> I had a rider rate me a 1 by accident, he emailed to have it changed, had another one changed too but i dont think it was a one. It showed as a 5 star trip but my average never reflected the change. I went back and forth with them for weeks. My rating on my app and my actual rating are different by .02. If i email support and ask my rating, its .02 higher than what my app shows. Its been 4 months now.


I've wondered this myself on a couple of occasions, why I get nothing but 5-star ratings, and then all of a sudden someone obviously gives a 1 for no good reason... As I stated before, it seems more like it happens more with the late-night crowd.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I've wondered this myself on a couple of occasions, why I get nothing but 5-star ratings, and then all of a sudden someone obviously gives a 1 for no good reason... As I stated before, it seems more like it happens more with the late-night crowd.


I think if you peruse this forum you will find that overnight drivers get consistently lower ratings due to poor quality pax.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Papa Sarducci said:


> I think if you peruse this forum you will find that overnight drivers get consistently lower ratings due to poor quality pax.


Oh believe me I have done as you suggested, but already know the risks from personal experience. The upside is the constant 2-3X surge rates that can last for hours. The downside is that a lot of pax can get so wasted that they input the wrong destination, or cannot even identify where their home is, and things can turn in an instant under those circumstances.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah last week mine dropped by .20 I have no idea why or who. Cept I would have received two 1*'s to make it so. 

Plus the weekly report from the prier week is missing. I won't go into that one since I have already written about that one. smh...


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

21 lifetime trips? LOL.. come back when you have done 500.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

One of the posters said it right, the 5 star rating compilation is always lagging behind your actual rating.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Haha, just get a 1 star and see how fast it changes.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I average 110+ trips per week, but my rating fluctuates. For the last week it was slowly going up, all 5-stars from what I could tell. Then a few 4 stars pop in, and bam, it goes down a notch. Two steps forward, one step back.

Don't get too frustrated. I've seen mine move a lot for no good reason as well. The late-night crowd seems to be the most unpredictable when it comes to ratings.


----------



## BeingUsed (Jul 23, 2016)

uberkit said:


> Here is a screen shot of the rating. It should be simple math.


Rating is based on the number of trips and not the number of rated trips. You have 21 in the screenshot and then only 16 of those trips got the 5 star rating. they count the unrated ones against you...


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

BeingUsed said:


> Rating is based on the number of trips and not the number of rated trips. You have 21 in the screenshot and then only 16 of those trips got the 5 star rating. they count the unrated ones against you...


And what algorithm is used to determine this? If the same were to be said for my trips-vs-rating-vs-non-ratings, mine would be in the tank. I can tell when someone gives me a negative, or when many give me a positive. There is more to it than just ratings from customers who rate and do not. I have found that acceptance ratings play a part in this as well.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

ptuberx said:


> And what algorithm is used to determine this? If the same were to be said for my trips-vs-rating-vs-non-ratings, mine would be in the tank. I can tell when someone gives me a negative, or when many give me a positive. There is more to it than just ratings from customers who rate and do not. I have found that acceptance ratings play a part in this as well.


It's like trying to decode fico score.. Formula is a close guarded secret.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I came up with this to help me see what people rated me. I check my rating after every drop off and the input to see what I was rated.

I did this from the first time my rating dropped and rated trips/5 ☆ Trips no longer matched.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

uberkit said:


> Hi All, I have just started a week and two days ago my rating dropped to 4.79 but I don't fully understand how uber's calculation is being done. I have a total 21 trips, 14 rated trips, and 14 Five stars. Base on my math, I should have an average rating of 5 but the app shows me an average rating of 4.79. I understand if someone gave me less than five star ratings but then the app should show 16 rated trips with 14 Five stars right?


Uber has rated you in advance, should the other riders not rate you. 
As per Uber maths . You have to reach five hundred trips, to know your Rating.
Formula:
Uber rides plus (+) Factor (3/4) = quit before 500 trips or in four months. Average 75% drivers quit Ubering or downgrade their expectations as earnings are less (-) than profits (=)0$.
P.S. Use scientific calculator with algorithms to get the answer.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> It's like trying to decode fico score.. Formula is a close guarded secret.


Ha, that's a good comparison. But I think there is merit that they put into the acceptance rate. I've been averaging in the high-90's as far as percentage for acceptance. Now tonight, I actually did decline two, only because they were far out from where I was, downtown, where there were legitimate surge rates hovering between 2X and 6X for a couple of hours. It didn't seem to hurt too bad on my end, since I rarely "unaccept," I got a local ping in the surge within 20 seconds after that, in both cases one was a 3.4X mid-mile trip and the other was a 4.4X.

In the meantime, I noticed something else: Friday night, I had 32 "completed" trips, plus two cancelled (both when I arrived literally at their driveway or pickup point), plus one no-show. So, let's say 35. Out of that, 75% of the people I gave trips to were all from out of town for concerts or the local music festival that was going on here. The people that were not from Des Moines, especially Chicago and Minneapolis, rated, commented, and tipped like crazy. The locals did not. The last 371 trips I did, I had a some one-stars that killed me (no idea why). In the last two days after 430 trips, the "from a different city/state" riders gave 5-star ratings, gave multiple comments on positive feedback on how my car was so clean, smelled fresh, was a great driver, polite, etc. My rating jumped up a full .10 since Friday.

It's all about a lot of things. Just keep a clean car, have patience, and good things may come.


----------



## dmess33 (Jul 20, 2016)

Right. I kept track of mine and I had 29 rated and 29 5 stars. Of course I didn't average 5 AND I got a dangerous driving complaint. Funny thing is I drive on Martha's Vineyard where the fastest speed limit anywhere on the island is only 45. Of course the dangerous driving complaint didn't come in until after I finished my last trip of the week and I got a comment that said I was a safe driver. I think Uber makes some of this up as a mind game to make you think you have to do more to be a 5 star driver. Last year I got a lot of "Promotes other business". It's a crock.


----------

